# Best Used Guitar under 1000



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

O, L, and D style guitars considered.

I'm thinking Larrivee?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With that budget, you will have a plethora of guitars to choose from. Are you thinking new or used? Strictly acoustic or with electrics?

Godin's Seagull Artist series is an excellent guitar in that price range and even less used. Larivee, Takemine and Yamaha also have good guitars in the price range. If you go used, there will be even more to choose from.

A well cared for used guitar if often a better guitar than a new one.


----------



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

USED, for sure. What is your opinion of the best?

My preference would be the Larrivee D-03, and I was lucky enough to get one a few years back for $550.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That was a good deal. Do you no longer have the guitar? 

I would still look at a Seagull Artist or maybe one of the Blueridge models.


----------



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

I do still have it, but it's in storage. I'm a Toronto boy studying in Victoria, and have brought only my Tele and Songbird Deluxe on each of the two flights I've taken here, so far. The Gibson has electronics, so I picked that to bring in case a live situation arises. 

I'm a lefty, so I always have my eyes open for something sweet sounding to try, but this thread is more about everyone's preference under a grand.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Go with a Larrivee. Lots of 03s out there for under $1,000.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Larrivee makes a lot of nice ones.

You might also consider Taylor. Often the 214 will pop up used for well under that 1000 mark. It has a much less robust neck than most of the Seagull guitars too - much closer to the Larrivee feel than Seagulls.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

As an example, there is a nice Taylor GA3 (with electronics) posted onHalifax Kijiji


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ronmac said:


> As an example, there is a nice Taylor GA3 (with electronics) posted onHalifax Kijiji


If I was in the market I would want to play that one...or the one in New Minas for $750 without electronics.

I like Taylor because they don't use the dovetail joint for the neck. They have their own system of neck joint and 2 bolts. Most people really like the smooth playability of the Taylor necks too...action almost like an electric guitar.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

I am still convinced that ANY of the Godin brands are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I gotta say - I'm probably taylor for life. I play my big baby like it's cocaine. 

I'm ecstatic that I got it in a trade. I think you can get those for $400-$500 used. It sounds and feels better than the $4K dollar larrivee I used to own.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> If I was in the market I would want to play that one...or the one in New Minas for $750 without electronics.
> 
> I like Taylor because they don't use the dovetail joint for the neck. They have their own system of neck joint and 2 bolts. Most people really like the smooth playability of the Taylor necks too...action almost like an electric guitar.


...and Taylors have kind of a bright, full sound.

IME, ppl usually fall into either the Taylor or Martin camps. 

I know Im a Taylor guy, although I don't own one.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'M with Steve on that one!


Steve C said:


> I am still convinced that ANY of the Godin brands are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steve C said:


> I am still convinced that ANY of the Godin brands are the best bang for the buck.


I must agree that Godin makes a great product. However, I don't know if I could agree with you on the Norman line. They are at the bottom end of the Godin acoustics and are made with inferior materials compared to the others like Seagull and S & P.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought the Norman st-68 was the top of the Godin line. The Godin website says it uses their finest wood.
I have a friend who owns one and I can say it is a great guitar.
Not as bass heavy as a Martin, very balanced and loud.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> I thought the Norman st-68 was the top of the Godin line. The Godin website says it uses their finest wood.
> I have a friend who owns one and I can say it is a great guitar.
> Not as bass heavy as a Martin, very balanced and loud.


You are correct. I didn't know they made a Studio series (I just looked it up). I've never seen them in any shop or online before. Do you know how long they have been producing this line? Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

What I was comparing them to was one of their cheaper models to a similar S & P. The salesperson went through the differences in the guitars with me and explained why the similar S & P model sounded a couple notches better.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

If I remember correctly, he bought his st-68 twenty years ago. It was well under a thousand dollars.
If he would sell it I would be all over that one.


----------

